# Newbie LSD question



## Joe Remi (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, first post here. I'm looking at picking up an '09 Spec V. How do I tell if it has the limited-slip? Also - here's a lame one - is 'V' pronounced as the letter or the number 5? Thanks.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Joe Remi said:


> Hi, first post here. I'm looking at picking up an '09 Spec V. How do I tell if it has the limited-slip? Also - here's a lame one - is 'V' pronounced as the letter or the number 5? Thanks.


It's the letter "V" not 5.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*LSD*

A dealer can tell you by the VIN #, or you can jack the car up, spin the tires, see if they spin the same direction.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

As triumph01 says jack up both sides of the car and spin one wheel by hand the other side will spin with it if the car has a lsd fitted the other wheel does not move if it has a normal diff. The v is the letter not the number.


----------

